# Any experience with Kona Lisa rd?



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife is starting to shop for her first road bike. She is petite so a womens specific frame is probably a must, due to size. She likes the look of the Lisa rd, and I think that the parts spec looks good for a first road bike. Any comments? I can't find any reviews.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

kayakguy said:


> My wife is starting to shop for her first road bike. She is petite so a womens specific frame is probably a must, due to size. She likes the look of the Lisa rd, and I think that the parts spec looks good for a first road bike. Any comments? I can't find any reviews.



Can you post a pic or some links?


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

zeytin said:


> Can you post a pic or some links?



http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/LISASUPREMERD/index.html

That is a REALLY nice first road bike!

Edit:

OOps, that was the top of the line one:

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/LISARD/index.html

Is the rd. Looks really nice still (and a better color imo). 105. If she likes the ride, that will work for years.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Good lookin bike! Love the color.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kayakguy said:


> My wife is starting to shop for her first road bike. She is petite so a womens specific frame is probably a must, due to size. She likes the look of the Lisa rd, and I think that the parts spec looks good for a first road bike. Any comments? I can't find any reviews.


Kayak, how tall is she and what sizes are you looking at?


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting a link. She is about 5' 2" with approximately a 27" inseam. We will have to have her measured to be sure about size. Small hands(size 3 ring, small feet(size 5 at best). I know hands and feet don't matter, just letting you know she is not a big person.

I feel like 105 acroos the board, W/ a compact crank would be great for starters. If she kicks out a couple thousand miles we will look at a custom frame. One thing I particularly like about the Konas is that all sizes look to have 700c wheels. I would like to avoid 650c due to limited options in wheels and tires.

thanks for the responses keep em coming.
-Kayakguy


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

kayakguy said:


> Thanks for posting a link. She is about 5' 2" with approximately a 27" inseam. We will have to have her measured to be sure about size. Small hands(size 3 ring, small feet(size 5 at best). I know hands and feet don't matter, just letting you know she is not a big person.
> 
> I feel like 105 acroos the board, W/ a compact crank would be great for starters. If she kicks out a couple thousand miles we will look at a custom frame. One thing I particularly like about the Konas is that all sizes look to have 700c wheels. I would like to avoid 650c due to limited options in wheels and tires.



Well, here is a similar bike you might want to consider, at least to give a comparison in terms of comfort for her:

http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_eros_donna.html

Both list for the same price. Different shifters, different bars, triple versus compact double, different materials. Small hands do matter, especially when it comes to bars and shifters.

Also, the bianchi has a shallower ht angle, meaning it will be more stable/slower steering than the kona. A new rider might like that better. And, small bikes have problems with toe overlap, and a shallower ht angle often helps with this, especially with 700 wheels. (that is one reason many smaller bikes use 650s, to keep the ht angle steeper but not cause toe overlap on slow turns).

Always give options, and always listen to which one she says she likes more. The one she likes is the one she will ride more.

Good luck.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kayakguy said:


> Thanks for posting a link. She is about 5' 2" with approximately a 27" inseam. We will have to have her measured to be sure about size. Small hands(size 3 ring, small feet(size 5 at best). I know hands and feet don't matter, just letting you know she is not a big person.
> 
> I feel like 105 acroos the board, W/ a compact crank would be great for starters. If she kicks out a couple thousand miles we will look at a custom frame. One thing I particularly like about the Konas is that all sizes look to have 700c wheels. I would like to avoid 650c due to limited options in wheels and tires.
> 
> ...


Would you consider getting her a bike that is lighter than yours? A petite lady like her having to haul the heavier bike up a hill...I always say the woman should have the lighter bike.


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

As far as weight is concerned, My bike is probably like 18lbs. So hers would probably weigh less anyway. But I absolutely want it to be as light as it can be for her, without costing seven grand!

Here is the biggest problem. The closest decent shop is 3.5 hours away. Also I don't think that I have ever been fortunate enough to enter a shop that actually had an array of womens bikes. The shop that I connsider my LBS (3.5 hours away) carries cannondale, lightspeed, kona, Gunnar and can order custom waterford.

I really hate to say it but this will probably be a sight unseen purchase, as I can not reasonably expect any shop to order a bike that will fit practically no one else, just so she can test ride. It sucks but I don't have many options.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How about the Bianchi Hoo suggested. It's got Campy on it so the levers will be right on the bars. There will be less of a stretch out and over the bike for her than there would be if she had a Shimano equipped bike.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> Since the LBS you’re looking at carries Cannondale you might also consider their Synapse Féminine with 105. Cannondale sizing definitely falls into that important to read specifications category.
> 
> Since this may be a transition bike have you considered used? I’ve never had a new bike but have always been satisfied with doing something creatively interesting to a used one that makes it uniquely mine. I don’t know how hard it would be to find something in the upper 40 cm range used though.
> 
> ...


I rode an upper 40 cm range Cannondale and did not like it. It's like they just cut all the tubes shorter and stuck tires on it. There was a good deal of toe overlap and I did not care for how the bike handled. It's a shame because Cannondale does make seriously good bikes. 

Custom Waterford? Now you're talkin'!  :thumbsup:


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Well we went to one shop yeaterday and we all agree that she will need about a 47cm. we will have to measure better for more precise fit. The waterford is great, but I would hate to see it collect dust. She is still a little worried about riding on the road. The whole traffic passing inches away has her rightfully worried. We will start her riding in some less "dangerous" places, so she can get used to it.

We would consider used, but finding one would be next to impossible. We are really rural, we just got a Walmart in the fall. Before that it was a one hour drive to wally world. I did see another cyclist in the county once, but mostly I am it.

We are also at least considering the Trek line, they seem to have good builds for the price. There is a shop about 1 hour away that carries Trek.They always gave me piss poor service, so I summarily boycoted them. However yesterday the wife wanted some more shorts, so we went in. The experience was totally different. they were very nice and helpful.

I don't think she is thrilled on the Bianchi's looks. If she does't like the appearance she won't be happy. Truthfully I am the same way. Of course it's ride first, looks second, but it does matter.

The only thing worse than bike shopping, is helping someone else bike shop. I really feel for women cyclist trying to find bikes. Oh' and finding a size 35 shoe in stock, forget it. By the way only Shimano and lake make a 35.thanks for all the help guys.I am listening to all you say.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------

